# On es el lavabo sis plau



## Nisñaoo

Alguien sabe como decir la palabra en espanol? Gracias.  On es el lavabo sis plau!


----------



## Dixie!




----------



## soupdragon78

Donde esta el water? But that's Castillano not Catalan.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

soupdragon78 said:


> Donde esta el water? But that's Castillano not Catalan.


 
I take that the first poster knows Catalan and would like to know how to ask that question in Spanish.

Soup, jo no faria servir la paraula _water_, perquè diguem que és una mica d'estar per casa  - bé, si ets a casa d'uns amics o et dirigeixes a gent amb qui hi ha un grau de confiança, cap problema; altrament, molt millor dir "servicio", per exemple. Així, doncs, la pregunta quedaria de la manera següent: *¿Dónde está el servicio?* 

També hi ha la paraula _excusado_, però fa més riure que una altra cosa, no trobeu?


----------



## soupdragon78

Moltes gracies per el consell TPS. No ho sentit mai _excusado,_ It seems a bit formal...


----------



## Dixie!

Too formal! 

Trobo que si mai sentís algú dir "excusado" m'agafaria el riure


----------



## ernest_

Què té de dolent _lavabo_? També existeix en castellà.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Què té de dolent _lavabo_? També existeix en castellà.


 
I tant, i tant... és que se m'ha anat l'olla quan he vist "water" i llavors m'he oblidat de la paraula inicial que proposava la primera persona i... I de _water_ he passat a _servicio_.

Vostè perdoni, Mr. Earnest


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Crec que preguntant ¿donde está el baño? en tenim prou...


----------



## Dixie!

Per cert, "*sis plau*", escrit així és correcte? Jo ho he escrit així molts cops i durant anys he pensat que estava bé, però fa un temps que començo a dubtar i pensar que segurament l'única forma correcta és *si us plau*. I* si et plau*?


----------



## RIU

Dixie!, 

Com vulguis: si us plau o bé sisplau (tot junt).


----------



## Dixie!

Gràcies RIU


----------

